# R.I.P marlyn



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

I had him for about a year. He just pases in Aug 2010. after i cleaned his tank i dont know what happened but i know that he is in a better place.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, you gave him a good life =]


----------

